# Walt's Hobby OnRoad Resutls 2/27/07



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Spec 1/12 OnRoad A Main

1. 53 8:08.51 Keith Lesh TQ
2. 52 8:14.35 Anothony Reuter
3. 47 8:03.73 Clint Bogart
4. 47 8:09.85 Rich Hammond
5. 24 4:14.02 Clif McKeen
6. 8 1:30.00 Ron Caramella
7. 7 1:10.33 Walt Hollis


1/12 Stock OnRoad A Main

1. 64 8:04.86 Matt Levy TQ
2. 60 8:02.34 Dan Levy
3. 60 8:03.05 Tony Buffa
4. 58 8:06.92 Todd Ferguson
5. 57 8:00.45 Bruce Throne
6. 57 8:04.79 Paul Webb
7. 57 8:07.82 Mike Notaro
8. 55 8:07.77 Mike Woods

See Everyone on Saturday!!!


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks to Matt Levy for the help with my car, ran great till the "A" then half way thru dropped a pivot link screw"like breaking a T plate" and stayed with it to finish.


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

I really like the track layout, it was nice to have some WOT while still keeping it challenging. I also thought that the dots at the corners worked pretty well. I didn't hit the inside wall of corners much at all. Would love to see the dots back as well as more layouts similar to this one in future races. Wish more people could have made it out and tasted the fun a little. Also, glad to see Reggies dad giving it a try, hopefully you enjoyed it enough to be hooked like I am. 

:wave:


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

I picked a good week to try on road as the track had some long stretches and was forgiving, but I would rather see a lexan dot "ice" than plow disks as the plow disks sent the car in the air,


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

reggie's dad said:


> I picked a good week to try on road as the track had some long stretches and was forgiving, but I would rather see a lexan dot "ice" than plow disks as the plow disks sent the car in the air,


 your not supposed to run them over..hehehehe :tongue:


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

kljunior said:


> your not supposed to run them over..hehehehe :tongue:


I know the premise, but I'm thinking that the pivot link screw that fell out was getting looser during the heats and causing me some trouble even then, not to say I would have never cut a corner god forbid, but I noticed others acheiving liftoff during the race and I think ice on the corners would be a detriment without doing any damage.


----------

